# Tutorial für Postproduction lackierter Objekte.



## fx001 (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Tutorials für lackierte Hochglanz-Oberflächen.
Mich würde interessieren, wie und mit welchen Mitteln z.B. aus Fotografiebildern oder 3D Bildern von Autos oder ähnlichen Produkten mehr rausgeholt werden kann.

Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir Tutorials oder interessante Seiten empfehlen könntet.

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## regurge (25. Dezember 2011)

vielleicht hilft das weiter, kenn das Video aber selber nicht und ist kostenpflichtig:
http://www.video2brain.com/de/products-659.htm


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
setz dich mit Fotografie, Szenenausleuchtung und Bildgestaltung auseinander. Da lernst du am meisten zu dem Thema. Wie man dies dann in PS oder so umsetzt würde hier zu weit führen ohne konkretes Beispiel.

Grüße


----------

